# pumpkin????



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

sorry if I sound a bit thick, But what does pumpkin do/help with??? Is it good for my little fur balls? never heard of it before (well obv heard of pumpkins but never as dog munch)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumpkin is good for both constipation and runny poops. A little bit goes a long way. Some people keep it frozen in ice cube trays so they can pop one out as needed. 

Just be sure to get canned pumpkin, not the canned pumpkin pie mix (it has spices)


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope came to us with stomach issues. She was later diagnosed with chronic colitis. Pumpkin helped firm up her stools. Some also say that it helps with constipation but we have not had that problem so I do not know firsthand. 

I bought cheap ice cube trays, filled each compartment with canned pumpkin (plain, not the pie filling), froze them and then popped out the pumpkin cubes and stored in a ziploc bag in the freezer. 

Now that she is stable, I just keep a can of pumpkin in the pantry at all times just in case.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I was going to say same thing with Jesuschick, even helps me in that way, I am on medication that lets say binds me up bad. Pumpkin helps a lot.


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

omg, that's ace, haven't seen tinned pumpkin here but then again i've never looked. Going to get some to keep in sounds very handy. Thank you kindly xx


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Its near impossible to get it in the uk - I had to order some from America when the cat needed it!


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

actually, the pie filling is better for the runs because it has cinnamon and cloves in it which is great for runny poop. I use both and my dogs love either one

pam in TX


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

could you get a pumpkin cook it the freeze it? would that work? xx


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

I give my Pugs pumpkin every day - Im very lucky as its sold in a shop really local to me and its not expensive


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Natti said:


> Its near impossible to get it in the uk - I had to order some from America when the cat needed it!


You should open a businesses that sells pumpkin and products in UK.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

They have canned pumpkin(just the plain stuff) next to the pumpkin pie mix at Wal-Mart. I keep it on hand incase one of my dogs has runny poo. Sometimes I fill their Kong toys with it and freeze as a treat.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

missy_r said:


> They have canned pumpkin(just the plain stuff) next to the pumpkin pie mix at Wal-Mart. I keep it on hand incase one of my dogs has runny poo. Sometimes I fill their Kong toys with it and freeze as a treat.


That a good Idea to freeze it. I am going to put some in ice cub trays and freeze then put in freezer bad.


----------

